# RCP-Build viel zu groß



## TheRiddler (16. Jan 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Tool zusammengebaut und möchte dieses jetzt unter die Mitarbeiter bringen. Mir ist schon klar, dass es ja irgendwie ein "Rich-Client" ist, aaaber ein 137 MB großer Standard-Build find ich schon ein wenig stramm für ein kleines Tool ;-).

Ich habe mich bislang noch nicht eingehend mit den Builds auseinandergesetzt und es kann gut sein das ich irgendetwas Offensichtliches übersehen habe. Ich hoffe es gibt hier jemanden der mir da auf die Sprünge helfen kann und weiß wie man Builds vernünftig anpasst. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Jan 2013)

Ein Eclipse RCP hat natürlich schon ein paar tausend Kilo.  Mega-Byte.

Es kommt halt drauf an was du an Abhängigkeiten definiert hast. Da kann es schon sein, daß da vieles versehentlich dabei ist, daß nicht benötigt wird. Ein RCP braucht in der Regel z.B. keine Java Development Tools.

Dann kommt es noch drauf an für welche Plattform der Build ist. Wenn man nur Windows unterstützt braucht man z.B. die SWT-Bibliotheken für das GTK oder MacOS nicht, sondern kann einen entsprechenden Build für nur Windows 64 anstoßen.


----------



## TheRiddler (16. Jan 2013)

Aaaaha, genau sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Gibt es da irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte oder sogar Listen irgendwo, aus denen ich ersehen kann, was ich brauche und was nicht?! Also, die Development Tools, kommen schon mal raus, die werden nicht benötigt.

Ich Danke Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal! Das hilft mir weiter! ;-)

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Jan 2013)

Auf vogella.com gibt es ein paar nette Tutorials zur Eclipse RCP Entwicklung.

Und für eine Eclipse 4 Anwendung braucht es dieses Minimum an Plugins

org.eclipse.core.runtime
org.eclipse.swt
javax.inject
org.eclipse.e4.core.di
org.eclipse.e4.ui.workbench
org.eclipse.e4.ui.di
org.eclipse.e4.ui.services
org.eclipse.e4.core.di.extensions


Und das deployment wird hier beschrieben 

Eclipse Products and Deployment - Tutorial

Single Plattform und Multiplattform etc.
Dort wird auch erwähnt dass man seine JRE dazupacken kann, um sicherzustellen dass auf dem Zielrechner das gewünschte JAVA vorhanden ist.


ca. 20 MB ist allerdings so die untere Grenze eines RCP mit UI.


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Jan 2013)

Schau mal in deine jeweiligen Plugins, öffne die plugin.xml, gehe auf "Dependencies" und führe unter "Dependency Analysis" die Funktion "Find unused dependencies" aus. Findet man auch ein bisschen was.  Und dann eben noch checken, was du alles in deinen Features angegeben hast, wenn du Features für ein feature-based Product verwendest.


----------

